# Zin requesting prayers



## TinysMom (May 3, 2008)

There is a young man that Zin always called her "third son" and he was Blake's best friend. Today he and his sister and someone else were out swimming and the current pulled him under. He has been missing since after 1 pm - it is now after 7 pm. The divers have not been able to find his body at this time - and if they don't find him tonight - then they may have to wait for it to surface (I think I understood Zin correctly about that) because the visibility is so low for the divers that they could get hung up in the same stuff that he got trapped in.

There is a lot more to the story and I know I'm not getting it right.....the boy's sister is in the hospital and sedated - I believe Zin said she tried to save him but was going under herself....something like that (my mind is just so muddled right now - I'm sorry Zin that I'm screwing this up).

Would y'all please be praying that they find this young man's body tonight - so that the mom can have some closure and not have to go home and wait longer. Also pray not only for this young man's family - but Zin's family too - as he was like another son to her and the best friend to Blake.

Here is a link to the newsstory about it - I just found it a bit ago - I'm assuming they will update it when they find his body.

http://www.kfdm.com/news/old_25866___article.html/year_boy.html

When Zin first called me a while ago, our family started praying for a rescue - that perhaps he would be downriver or something....but it appears that this has now become a recovery mission.


----------



## TinysMom (May 3, 2008)

Zin just called - they found his body.....she is not doing well (obviously) and I didn't have the presence of mind to ask how his mother (her best friend) was doing.....


----------



## cheryl (May 3, 2008)

Oh no..that is just so sad..that poor family

My prayers go out to the boys family and Zin's family

Cheryl


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 4, 2008)

Oh, gosh, how terrible! That poor boy. I feel so sad for his family and Blake and Zin. I can't imagine what this must be like for them


----------



## m.e. (May 4, 2008)

Oh no :tears2:

ray:


----------



## kirst3buns (May 4, 2008)

ray:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 4, 2008)

:bigtears:ray:for the young man's family, Zin, and all who are mourning for him.

Grace


----------



## JimD (May 4, 2008)

ray:



:sosad


----------



## Brandy456 (May 4, 2008)

ray:


----------



## seniorcats (May 5, 2008)

Prayers and healing thoughts being sent for both families.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of this tragedy, Zin. My thoughts and prayers are with your and his family. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 5, 2008)

Zin must be just numb. That's so very very sad. 

We've been thinking of all of them and keeping the family in prayers.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 5, 2008)

Sending prayers to the family and friends of all who knew and were touched by this young man...may these wings represent angels sent to watch over them all...


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 5, 2008)

I so sorry; what a terrible tragedy. My thoughts go out to the families.


----------



## MsBinky (May 5, 2008)

God this is so heartbreaking and I don't even know them. I cannot imagine... I'm so sorry Zin. My condolences to all involved :bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2008)

What a terrible tragedy.

To his family, and to Zin and her family, I send my deepest condolences ray:

Jan


----------



## polly (May 5, 2008)

so sorry. what an awful tragedy


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 5, 2008)

Just wanted to let Zin know that I'm thinking of her and her family today.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 5, 2008)

First and foremost I would like to thank Peg for starting this thread, asking for prayers. I would secondly like to thank the forum members who prayed for us.

Some backstory to this.. and know that as I sit here writing this, tears stream from my face.

As many of you know, my son Blake has issues.. mental ones. Completely controllable, but serious nonetheless. 4 years ago or so, my cousin Eddie got him involved in 4-H and animals as a way to give him something to focus on and de-stress. Our very first show, we met Ms. Edwards.. Eddie had a bet goin that if her daughter Miranda's red pig (red pigs are considered very unlucky and it is not advised to get one).. ANYWAY.. if Miranda's pig beat Blake's first pig..then Miranda could pick any pig she wanted from now on, with no complaint from him.

Blake's pig won..lol.

Thus began my friendship with Lisa Edwards. At this same show, we first met Jarred Edwards, Lisa's son. Blake and Jarred were instantly inseperable from that point on.

[align=justify]Where there was Jarred, there was Blake, and vice versa. Jarred was well aware of Blake's issues, and was patient with his mood swings, and was even the voice of reason during several of Blake's crisises. There where also times where scrappy Jarred literally held on for dear life to keep Blake from ripping someone from limb to limb. Jarred was essentially Blake's rock.[/align]
[align=justify]

[align=justify]Jarred pretty much was here every weekend, all weekend, and would eat me out of house and home. We took him on family vacations with us, and as a matter of fact, just this week I was booking our DisneyWorld trip.. Jarred included. Jarred was my other son.. he even walked in my door and greeted my husband with a loud *Hi Mommy, Hi Daddy* everytime he came over.[/align]
[align=justify][/align]
[align=justify]Jarred was also a card, a ham, and kept me in stitiches till I sent him away because he was talking to much.. Jarred never shut up... ever.[/align]
[align=justify][/align]
[align=justify]A year or so ago,closer to 2 actually.. another teen joined the boys,Ty,.. and the three of them became the Redneck Mafia. However, due to pending divorce complications.. Ty became sullen and withdrawn, and did not wish to be around anyone.. much less Jarred and Blake. [/align]
[align=justify][/align]
[align=justify]4 weeks ago, Ty and his Daddy joined us and the Edwards for the pre-show pig shaving PAR-TAY!! This was the first time the 3 had been back together in over 6 months.. they carried on like nothing happened, and from that weekend on, up until this Saturday, every weekend..it was time to redneck up..cause the Redneck Mafia was back in full force, with all the boys eating me out of house and home every weekend. At one point, Jarred and Ty kept killing Blake playing Halo 3.. so my big strappin son stuffed them both into a dog kennel and put his feet on the doors so they couldnt get out, as he killed off their players.. repeatedly.. all they could do was holler for mercy and all we did was snap the pics..LOL.[/align]
[align=justify][/align]
[align=justify]That was 2 weekends ago. [/align]
[align=justify][/align]
[align=justify]This past Friday night, Blake decided to switch things up and go hang with Jarred at his house, rather than bringing the crew here. I almost said no as we had passes to go see Iron Man the next day at 1:30, and Blake is dang near impossible to rouse before noon on the weekends. But the appeal of just me and Rick with no kids was too tempting, and I let Blake go.[/align]
[align=justify][/align]
[align=justify]We went and got Blake around 11 am. Jarred came bebopping out to my truck and said *Morning mommy.. can Blake come over next weekend?* "Yes Jarred" and he gave me a kiss on the cheek, Blake got in the truck, and off we went. Before I went and got Blake I suggested to Rick we take Jarred to see the movie. Rick said most likely it was sold out and we already had our passes. I should have insisted...[/align]
[align=justify][/align]
[align=justify]35 minutes into Iron Man my celly keeps going off.. and it's Lisa. Since she knows I am at the movies, I figure it must be important .. so I answer.[/align]
She is screaming at me, Jarred went swimming at the sandbar, he went under, Miranda is being lifeflighted for taking on too much water trying to save him.. he went down surfaced once, went back down, and they can't find him. Choppers were searching, the State Game Wardens, the Federal Game Wardens, Fire and Rescue and the Sherriff's office all have boats in the water.[/align]
They concentrated dragging the same area..either due to the current he was either in the water right there, or the current sucked him under and spit him back out upstream. The women and the kids stayed on the banks.. the men.. the 4-H and FFA Daddie's all launched upstream and searched the river banks from the sandbar to the salt water barrier. We all held out hope he would be clinging to a log somewhere.

We sat on the shore, and watched.. I got there at 2.. by 6 it had gone from a rescue.. to a recovery effort..

We sat on the shore.. not 2 feet from the water's edge and watched them drag the center of the river for hours. 

By 7 the daddies had trolling motors and depth finders out..the kind that will tell you if there is an obstruction, or a fish, or a log.

They kept going back to this same place by the shore. Apparently not 3 feet into the water the sandbar drops off 40 feet, and the undertow and current is fierce. But on the surface it looks calm..

So the Feds ceased dragging the center.. and went to the shoreline.. they made 2 sweeps on the opposite side of the boat, the third sweep, they dragged the side close to the bank. 

By 8:11.. it was over.

We all clung to the hope Jarred was down river, clinging to a log.. so none of us averted our eyes, because frankly, we just figured it was not him.. just a log or something..

So essentially, all of us have the image of Jarred's sweet face and lifeless body being pulled up. My mind keeps going back to his face.. I can only imagine what's going thru the minds of the kids that stood on the shoreline..

That exceptional, precious child we had come to love as our own..was now a statistic.

The whole time we were clinging to hope, Jarred wasn't but 5 to 6 feet from us... right there.. right where we stared into the water as we prayed together,when we couldn't bear to watch the boats drag the river bottom anymore....

My son was fine, then.. very serious.. no tears. But when we got him home.. he had to be sedated. We physically had to call his Psychiatrist and have him sedated. Even then.. he still didn't go down till well after 3 am.

I awoke this morning, and thought, bad dream.. whew.. hate that. To be honest, I got toasted last night... so my brain was really fuzzy.

Lisa called at 7 am..I came snapping back into reality.

Her son was dead.. and do you know what she wanted? To check on Blake.. Jarred's best friend..That literally floored me.

By 10, I gave up sleeping, because EVERYBODY called to see about Blake.

My God.. Jarred is dead.. and these wonderful people are offerring to come get him, and tend to him. They all keep saying.. "We have to tend to the living, Jarred would want this"

This community has brought me to my knees and reduced me to a blubbering mess over their love..

My other son is very upset..he is 9, and Jarred was here so much, he thought of him as his other brother as well. When it was all over, we went to get him from my mom, and she asked Rick if they found Jarred.. he said yes. Christian took this to mean they found him alive. He got in the truck and said *I am so glad they found Jarred, I would want to die if he was dead*

We had to explain it to him.. and he went into screaming hysterics. He got an Ambien last night.

We went to be with the family today.. Many a time I had Miranda.. or "Duh" as she is affectionatly called, in a screaming mess hanging on to me.. her Miss Carroll.. (she loves to call me that..and uses it often when she talks to me, as if I forgot my name) Duh blames herself.. she said she insisted on going swimming.. we blame ourselves because we should have taken him with us, his parents blame themselves because they should have stuck to his grounding..but I think our 4-H leader, Granny Hester said it best.. *Jesus is there when he gives you your first breath.. and he already knows when you will take your last.. it's his will*.. Duh has detailed to me so many times how he went down once and had the look of absolute fear and terror in his eyes, and when he bobbed back up and she had his hand, that he didn't grab her back and his eyes were closed. Then he went under again. It's not something I cared to hear.. but I have to let her get it out..

Tonight.. Blake and Ty are holed up in Blake's room.. consoling each other and grieving. Christian went and got a Capri Sun and hollerred from the kitchen *Blake, Jarred, Ty.. ya'll want a Capri Sun?*.. then he caught himself.. and the screaming commenced. I had several ladies over and we were working on Jarred's huge collage for the memorial (there will be no funeral, Jarred was scared of the cold ground, so he wanted to be cremated.. he discussed it just in random convo with his mom not 3 days earlier) ANYWAY.. all of the ladies burst into tears at Christian's faux pas.. as did my husband.

So that's where we are at.. destroyed.. heartbroken... and in shock...

As I sat there today, and watched all the food being trucked in, my mind went back to all the times he ate everything in my pantry.. I commented to Lisa on how if he was here.. he'd be very excited to sample all the different dishes..Lisa commented that he would be most excited by the spicey cornbread casserole.. and we both laughed.. then cried..

Thank you guys for letting me get this out... and thank you again for your prayers..

Jarred Duane Edwards

12-13-92 to 5-3-08


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 5, 2008)

Our condolences to all. ray:


----------



## Alexah (May 5, 2008)

I saw this thread when it was initially posted, but I didn't respond. I did, however, pray for you and for your family along with your son's friend's family. I didn't respond because I didn't know what to say. I don't know what you must feeling and I can't imagine what this precious child's family is thinking and feeling.

So...all I can say is that I'm sorry and that I'll continue to pray for you all. I'm sorry there's not much more I can say or do. I wish there was. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 5, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2008)

Oh god. I am in tears. I am so sorry. He was an amazing kid. If you need me you know how to find me.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of this -but thank you for sharing your story. I hope your family makes it throughthis coming out stronger for it on the otherside.My prayers are with you all..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 5, 2008)

*OMG that slideshow about killed me. It's like watching the kids at our shows and stuff.... it's so familiar that it hurts to see your loss. I'm so sorry...... I feel so sorry for Blake. I just can't imagine..... *

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


>


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 5, 2008)

Please know that there are friends everywhere praying for you and your families. I'm so terribly sorry for this horrible loss. How are your children? I'm so sorry that Blake has to endure this kind of pain. We will lift you all in prayer unceasingly.

Grace


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Zin as well as Jarred's family's. Please know that you all are in my thoughts.

Sharon


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2008)

Prayers continuing for both families and all friends.

Zin, I can't even begin to imagine the loss you are all feeling. Reading your story shows how close you all were - take comfort from each other. God Bless!

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 6, 2008)

Gosh, what an awful tragedy. I'm so sorry.

Zin, I'm thinking of your family and Jarred's....

Jen xx


----------



## timetowaste (May 6, 2008)

i'm so sorry for your loss and jarred's family's loss. my heart goes out to both of the families, and i truly hope that blake comes through this with a small battle scar and not a gaping open wound. 

RIP. I think we should move this thread to the rainbow bridge as well. Someone has passed on...it should be recognized in the correct forum.

Tracy


----------



## michele (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. The loss of someone so young and full of life is tragic. Your family and his will be in my prayers.:hug:


----------



## Bassetluv (May 6, 2008)

Zin, I cannot even begin to acknowledge the pain everyone is going through. My heart goes out to you and your family, as well asto Jarred's family and friends. Everyonemust be torn to pieces over this, esp. Blake. 

I will be calling my son tonight just to hear his voice, and I will treasure every moment, as Jarred's passing has reminded me just how precious life really is. Thank you for sharing images of Jarred...he was a beautiful young man...

:bigtears:


----------



## trailsend (May 6, 2008)

This is just heart breaking. I am so very sorry - and my heart goes out to you and your family and to Jarreds family.


----------



## lalena2148 (May 6, 2008)

Zin, this is absolutely heartbreaking. As I know first hand, it is so hard to lose someone at a young age. 

My prayers of healing go to you, your familyand Jarred's family. :sad:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 7, 2008)

Zin, I am so sorry that you and your son had to experience this tragedy - along with everyone else who was touched by Jarred.

Life can be so unfair and cruel sometimes. I'll be praying for you and your son.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 7, 2008)

I hate this new freakin laptop..



I had this big long post typed out, and I lost it..



Crappity crap crap


----------



## BlueGiants (May 7, 2008)

Continuing prayers for you, your family and Jared's family.... ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 7, 2008)

My condolences to Jarred's family and yours.


----------



## Greta (May 7, 2008)

How horrible... I'm so sorry. Many prayers and best wishes to your and Jarred's families :hug1:


----------



## Gabby (May 7, 2008)

so very very sad, sorry to hear of this loss


----------

